# How many times safe to take xifaxin?



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

I have taken xifaxin 4 times over about 1 1/2 years and it works but always came back. Last time I followed up with VSL#3 and stopped taking PPI's and no SIBO symptoms for long time. I had to take another kind of strong antibiotics for 18 days (chronic sinusitis) and now it's back.My question is: do I need to take xifaxin one more time and follow up with probiotics or can probiotics alone help? How many times is it safe to take xifaxin?Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.Carolyn


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

You can do a Google search for Xifaxan Prescribing Information. It is a product that is only .4 percent absorbed in the blood and excreted largely unchanged. It seems specific only to kill e-coli and has not been studied for long term use. Repeated use was not shown to be harmful but drug resistant e-coli was not ruled out. However, this type of language probably appears on many antibiotic labels. Per your question and since it has sat out here for quite some time: I do not think anybody can answer it. You will have to see what works for you. However, "it" being back after such a large round of antibiotics would lead me to want to test you now for c-dif. This is a stool culture and you need to rule this out before beginning any more antibiotics or self-treating. SIBO is too much bacteria in the small bowel. It is possible this strong round of antibiotcs for your sinus condition killed off everything including the good bacteria in your large bowel which can result in another infection called c-dif. Please check for this before you self-medicate. If your stool culture is negative, I suppose I would try the probotics for a week in particular saccharomyces boulardii. If that did not work, I would go back to the Xifaxan. Best Regards.


----------



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Hester-I will look into c-diff. I appreciate you replying.Take care,Carolyn


----------

